# Als - vom Ufer



## angler1996 (26. April 2015)

Hallo Jungs
 in 14 Tagen geht's nach als Als.
 wie sieht es aktuell  auf Platte/ Dorsch und Meefo vom Ufer aus aus?
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

keiner am Ufer unterwegs?|kopfkrat


----------



## Rolfhubert (28. April 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo.
Erst ab 7.6. für 14 Tage nähe Mommark.
 gruß rolf


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Ufer-Angler auf Als scheinen kein I-Net zu kennen:m


----------



## moench1605 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Bin auch erst in ein paar Tagen oben


----------



## Schmiddl (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Ich komme gerade von oben.

Plattfisch geht gut an den geeigneten Stellen so wie wir beobachten konnten.
MeFo ist eher ruhig, da sich der Horni langsam dazu gesellt.
Dorsche vom Ufer hatte ich auch probiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Die meisten Angler, die wir getroffen haben, konnten auch nicht viel über Erfolg berichten. Nur eben die, die es auf Plattfisch probiert hatten.

Einfach losgehen und Fischen.


----------



## fyggi1 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Moin,

war in der letzten Woche auf Als und es war ein Trauerspiel !!! 

Dank der Gülle hat sich mal wieder ein Alge entwickelt und das Wasser ist an sehr vielen Stellen gelblich-braun ! Schaumteppiche treiben seelenruhig an den Küsten entlang und der Blasentang hängt voll davon...

Dadurch im Uferbereich kein einziges Lebenszeichen von Nahrung und deshalb auch keine Mefo gefangen. Selbst Hornhechte wurden nicht gefangen !!!

Vielleicht habt Ihr mehr Glück und es hat sich bis dahin alles wieder normalisiert ?!

Gruss


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

na geht doch, danke !


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Dann mal live aus Mommark...

Bin seit Freitag hier. Mein Zielfrisch war/ist Hornhecht vom Ufer und Platte aus der Brandung. Der Wind macht es einen nicht leicht und ab morgen seh ich die Aussichten gen 0. Freitag Abend nach Drejet zum Brandeln. Viele Krabben, viele kleine Butt. Gegen 22 Uhr abgebrochen und 2 Platten (1x 33, 1x 35) mitgenommen. Samstag bisschen mit Blinker auf Hornhecht. Vor Gammel Pol einige Nachläufer gehabt, aber keine Bisse. Alle Farben versucht und auch Faden probiert. 
Am Abend dann nach Kaegnes zum brandeln. Bis zur Dämmerung 2 Platten (1x 30,1x 42). Nach Einbruch der Dämmerung Überfall der kleindorsche. 2 maßige (1x39, 1x 45) mitgenommen und 23 abgehauen. 
Sonntag Vormittag noch mal auf horni aber kein Fisch. Heute Abend bei nachlassenden Wind noch mal 2 Strände auf hornhecht angefahren, kein Kontakt. 
Es ist auch keine Aktivität im Wasser zu sehen. Keine Sprünge. Nichts. 

Bei dem Wind wird es mit dem blinkern wohl gewesen sein. Vielleicht Mittwoch noch mal Brandung. 
Aber das schönste an Dänemark, die Ruhe, die gute Luft und das nette volk. 

Grüße von Als.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

es entwickelt sich:m
 Köder für Butt?


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Ringelwürmer. #6

Viele sind auch mit Hering auf Hornhecht. Habe aber bisher keinen Erfolg gesehen. 

Wie gesagt, einen dutzend Nachläufer bis an die Füße, waren auch gute Größen, wollten aber nicht zupacken. |gr:


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Danke,
 Jungs nicht einschlafen, ihr fahrt doch wieder hin, vom Austausch wird keiner dümmer|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

irgendwie sind die Hütten auf Alsen alle ausgebucht, naja fast#hund keiner fängt was vom Ufer aus|kopfkrat
 Also wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

nachdem in der Woche Ende August/ Anfang September 
 wirklich Badewetter war und von Angelerfolgen nicht sehr viel zu berichten war , mal die Frage wie es aktuell ausschaut?
 Geht bald für paar  Tage wieder los.

 Gruß A.


----------



## n0rdfriese (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder auf Als und werde berichten. Aktuell  sind wohl nur kleine Dorsche und Grönländer zu holen. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

danke, ich warte dann , bin über Sylvester da


----------



## n0rdfriese (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Moin,

bin eben aus Nordfriesland zurück. Es waren am Ende nur 6,5 Stunden Angelzeit am Mittwoch 28.12. drin. Gefischt wurde von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr vom Ufer aus. Auf Blinker und Springerfliege ging nichts. Spotwechsel und Sbiro mit Fliege brachten dann Fisch. Eine Ü40er Braune Schönheit schwimmt natürlich wieder. Direkt danach hat mein Kollege noch eine 30er silberblanke auch auf Fliege gefangen. Es folgten in den nächsten 3 Stunden noch ein paar Bisse, aber leider nix verwertbares. Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Tag. Dorsch haben wir dann nicht mehr versucht und sind nach Hause gefahren. 

Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

mir gings nicht viel anders.
 ne braune Meefo , die zurück ging.
 Der Rest (Platte etc.) Fehlanzeige, allerdings habe ich mir auch nicht die ganze Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen, das ist also nicht unbedingt representativ.
 Hatte mal mit dem Fischer in Momark gesprochen, der wollte gar nicht erst fahren, ihm war das Wasser zu warm.
 Baden habe ich trotzdem gelassen|supergri


----------



## Imprezaner (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hi, 

wie sieht es momentan auf Als aus? Werden Fische gefangen oder ist eher Flaute? 
Ich beziehe am 18.3. Ein Ferienhaus bei Kegnaes und würde mich über berichte bis dahin freuen. 
Selbstverständlich werde ich auch über Erfolg bzw. Misserfolg berichten. 
Vorzugsweise werde ich in der Brandung stehen oder es mal in Sonderborg probieren (Festlandseite wo kein Angelverbot herrscht). 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Angeldidi (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo zusammen,

ab dem 25.03. werde ich eine Woche am Lavensby Strand im Norden der Insel Alsen verbringen und hoffentlich erfolgreich den Meerforellen nachstellen.

Da ich zum ersten Mal zum Blinkern auf Alsen sein werde, wäre ich für jeden Tipp in Sachen "aussichtsreiche Strände" dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (14. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hat denn keiner Tipps/Hinweise für mich ?


----------



## Ørret (14. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Die Strände in dem Waldgebiet Norreskov sind ganz nett! Von der Straße die durch das Waldgebiet Norreskov führt zweigen mehrere Wege ab die zu ausgeschilderten Parkplätzen am Strand führen. Von da aus kannst du laufen und Blinkern soweit die Füße tragen.Eine ganzjährige Schutzzone gibt es dort nicht und die Schonzeit ist ja auch schon lange vorbei.
Ansonsten kann ich dir den Angelführer von north guiding.com empfehlen, der hat mir sehr geholfen mich erstmal auf Als zu orientieren. Das Büchlein kostet 18,95.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3942366029/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&qid=1489516814&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=angelf%C3%BChrer+north+guiding&dpPl=1&dpID=51JLq8FefJL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Allroundtalent (15. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Um diese Jahreszeit könnte Kegnaes Faerge interessant sein. Dort hast du -  etwas Fußmarsch vorausgesetzt -  eine Sandbank, die du gut mit der Wathose betreten kannst. Linker Hand wird es sehr schnell sehr tief. Rechter Hand ist es recht flach. Dieser Bereich wärmt sich also schnell auf. 

 Kegnaes befindet sich ganz im Süden der Insel, evtl. lässt sich das ja mit einem Tagesausflug verbinden.

 Ansonsten kann ich dir noch "Sandvig" empfehlen, siehe googlemaps. Parken im/am Wald, und dann links die komplette Strecke bis zu Spitze. Wathose ist in jeden Fall ratsam. 

 Da ich eher die flachen Bereiche befischen würde, würde ich auf Küstenwobbler statt Blinker bzw. Blech zurückgreifen. Hier hast du den Vorteil, dass du diese deutlich langsamer führen kannst, ohne gleich am Grund zu fischen. 
 Außerdem würde ich mit Springerfliege fischen, aktuelle Muster bekommst du bei guter Beratung hier (z.B. Angelcenter Vögler (die sich auch sehr gut auf der Insel auskennen, einfach mal nett nachfragen) oder vor Ort in den Läden. 

 Ansonsten kann ich dir auch den von Örret genannten Angelführer empfehlen, hier sind echt gute Plätze zum Teil sehr detailliert beschrieben. 

 Es gibt noch einen anderen Angelführer von der Rapsbande, auch diesen kann ich dir empfehlen. 

 Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg! :m


----------



## Angeldidi (16. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo Orret, hallo Allroundtalent,

vielen Dank für Eure tollenTipps, ich werde die genannten Stellen ausprobieren & berichten !

Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## unloved (19. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Wer kennt denn erfolgreiche Frühlingsstellen auf Als? Ich konnte in den letzten Jahren in Madeskov am Campingplatz die eine oder andere kleine Meerforelle fangen. An der offenen Küste war meistens nichts. Irgendwelche Tipps?

VG


----------



## marlindickbert (21. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo,
kauf Dir das aktuelle Blinker-Heft, 4/17, hier wird die Insel Als auf mehreren Seiten vorgestellt.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## unloved (21. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Oh, sehr cool. Weiß jemand wann der Blinker im Laden liegt?


----------



## bombe220488 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Er liegt schon ;-)


----------



## unloved (22. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Danke


----------



## Imprezaner (25. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

So, meine Woche Als ist vorbei und hier ein kurzer Zwischenbericht. 
Platte ohne Ende! Größte Flunder war 51cm. Sonst keine Platte unter 33cm. Durchschnitt zwischen 40-45cm. 
Dorsche sehr viele kleine von Handlang bis ca. 30cm. 4 maßige  vom Ufer aus erbeutet von 37- 45cm. Keine Riesen aber Dorsche sind da. 
Meerforellen habe ich keine gefangen und auch die anderen Angler vor Ort waren nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Vereinzelt sollen welche gefangen worden sein aber man muss die Insel absuchen. Das Wasser hat ca. 5 Grad. Noch 3 Grad dann denke ich geht es richtig los.

Euch allen noch viel Erfolg 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## buttweisser (25. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Danke und Petri Daniel. Da bin ich guter Dinge, das in 2 Wochen auf LL auch was geht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Angeldidi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein erster (kurzer) Zwischenbericht nach 1 1/2 Tagen auf Als.

Gestern Abend habe ich mich den Lavensby Strand Richtung runter-geblinkert, heute mittag war ich dann in Holm Klint, danach am Norresskov auf der <Ostseite der Insel. Bei fast absoluter Windstelle war entsprechend keine Wasserbewegung gegeben, zudem hatte das Wasser überall erst um die 5 Grad. Ob es an diesen Bedingungen liegt oder nicht, ich hatte auf jeden Fall keinen Kontakt.

Am morgigen Montag werde ich weiter mein Glück versuchen, dann wahrscheinlich an flacheren Stellen, wo die Wassertemperatur ggfs. bereits höher ist.

Euch allen Petri Heil & bis bald,

Dietmar.


----------



## Allroundtalent (27. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen und bin auf deine Berichte gespannt! 

 Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## unloved (30. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Gibts was neues? Mir juckts in den Fingern!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Wir haben mit 2 Mann von Sonntag bis Dienstag stramm durchgefischt. Insgesamt 10 Stellen, tiefes Wasser, flaches Wasser, Strömung, ruhiges Wasser. Es war nix da.|uhoh:

Ich würde warten bis das Wasser 8 Grad hat.


----------



## silver68 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Moin
Also ich kann nur sagen es läuft sehr gut die letzten Tage...sogar Fische Ü70!
Morgen früh gehts endlich auch hoch!
Petri Silver


----------



## Angeldidi (31. März 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo vom Lavensby Strand,

meine Liebste, unser Hund und ich hatten herrliche & enrspannte Tage hier auf Alsen, aber leider war auch mir kein Erfolg bei den Meerforellen vergönnt. Trotz diverser versuche an verschiedenen Stellen und zu verschiedenen Zeiten interessierte sich keine einzige Flosse für meine Blinker.

In 2 Wochen (über Ostern) werde ich einige Tage auf meiner Stammecke in Djursland rund um Ebeltoft verbringen - ich hoffe, dass ich dort mehr Erfolg haben werde.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## unloved (4. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Wie siehts aus auf Als? Erfolge? Schneidertage? Ich habe irgendwo von Algen gelesen, die das Fischen unmöglich machen?


----------



## unloved (9. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

So ich bin jetzt da. Hat irgendwer aktuelle Infos und Tipps?


----------



## renegade1848 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Bei mir dauert's leider noch bis Samstag.

Um die Jahreszeit auch eine Frage der Wassertemperatur. An den Außenküsten sind's wahrscheinlich jetzt noch unter 8 Grad, da macht das noch nicht so wirklich viel Sinn. Dann eher die "üblichen" Stellen am Als Fjord oder Horup Hav ansteuern. Dort habe ich in den letzten Jahren mit kleinen Blinkern oder gleich Fliegen am Spiro Erfolg gehabt, allerdings sind die Ausbeute eher kleinere Fische.


----------



## renegade1848 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Klarer Fall von "dumm gelaufen" - kaum angekommen, gibt's einen Temperatursturz und das Wetter wird auch nicht wirklich Anglerfreudig.

Irgendjemand grad auf Als erfolgreich?


----------



## danalf (23. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Moin
Hab gestern meine Plattfischsaison auf Alsen eröffnet.Da ich es nicht weit habe,arbeite und wohne in Dänemark, bin ich eigentlich sehr oft auf Plattfisch und co.
Wie immer ein Tag vorher Wattwürmer an der Nordsee graben und ein paar kleine Heringe bei den Krabben Fischern besorgt (auf Rømø).Samstag an den Alsensund.Es hat begonnen wie es 2016 aufgehört hat,nämlich super.Ich hab den ganzen Winter getüftelt und mir mal einige Vorfächer für Steinbutt gebaut,da ich einige kleine bis 2 Kilo gefangen habe aber auch sehr große verloren hab.Es gibt wirklich gute Stellen wo man gezielt auf Steinbutt angeln kann.Hab den Tipp von meinen Kumpel der oft im Sund taucht.
Hoffe ihr versteht das ich "meine" Stelle nicht kundgebe.Das Vorfach später wenn ich einige male damit geangelt habe.
Zum eigentlichen Angeln ist zu sagen das ich in 3 Stunden 15 Schollen und 3 Steinbutt geangelt habe.War wohl ne Sternstunde für Steinbutt.Für Scholle eigentlich nicht da ich letztes Jahr weit über 700 Stück gefangen habe.Mein Maß ist 35 cm.Flundern nicht eingerechnet,waren aber auch über 200 und einige bis 60 cm dabei.Mag einigen viel vorkommen aber über das Jahr und meine Anzahl der Angeltage ist das zu vertreten.Kann aber mit reinen Gewissen sagen -nur zum eigen Verbrauch.Ein paar an Freunde ist na klar immer drin.Und ca. 50 Stück an Spaziergänger verschenkt, wenn man nett fragt kein Problem.
Ich wünsche allen eine gute Angelsaison 2017.Den Rummel um die 5 Dorsche pro Tag kann ich auch nicht verstehen.Ob wir uns nun aufregen oder nicht,es bleibt dabei.Zum anderen gibt es Fische die besser schmecken und auch Spaß machen.Beste Grüße-Lutz|wavey:


----------



## MWK (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Petri zu den Plattfischen Danalf! Drei Steinbutts - spannend was mit gezieltem Angeln möglich ist und dann auch noch im Sund...
Das du die Stellen nicht preisgibst kann ich verstehen - würdest du denn über deine Montage berichten? Hast du alle drei auf die kleinen Heringe gefangen?
LG,
Markus


----------



## danalf (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hej Markus
2 haben auf Hering und einer auf Sandaal gebissen.Die Heringe habe ich der länge nach halbiert.
Da ich auch oft auf Langeland bin kann ich sagen das es da auch Steinbutt gibt,fange eigentlich jedes Jahr.Zu sagen ist,wenn man ein oder zwei Wochen Ferien macht,fällt es einen schwer Tage mit probieren zu vertrödeln.Ist ja auch logisch.Ich fahr ne gute halbe Stunde und bin da.So kann ich klar einiges versuchen und experimentieren.So tuen Schneidertage nicht weh.
Die Montage ist eigentlich sehr einfach.Eine Pose,aber festgestellt.Das Blei kurz über Grund.Unten eine Nachläufermontage mit einen Haken,nicht sehr lang.Ich werfe aus und kurbel wirklich im Zeitlupentempo ein.Wenn Schollen oder Flundern beißen merkt man das am ewigen zupfen.Beim Steinbutt denkt man das man einen Hänger hat.Beim kleinsten Verdacht stoppe ich und mach den Bügel auf.Nach 10 Sekunden haue ich an.Klingt einfach ist aber einige Erfahrung nötig.
Ist auch nicht immer nur Steinbutt dran und man fängt nicht jeden Tag.Hab natürlich auch Zeit mit alten Dänischen Anglern zu labern.Ich hab Bilder aus den 80 zigern gesehen da bleibt der Mund offen.Es gibt sie, nur gezielt Angeln machen sehr wenige.
Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen#6
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark-Lutz#h


----------



## Windelwilli (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hört sich verdammt spannend an. In welcher Tiefe suchst du die denn, wenn du mit Feststellpose angelst? Oder fischst du mit 8m Ruten? 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## renegade1848 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Also, ich muß nach einer Woche leider (wieder) ein negatives Fazit ziehen, zumindest zum Angeln auf MeFo. Klar, es gab einen ziemlichen Temperatursturz mit Nachfrost, aber das Wasser in Küstennähe hatte immer noch 8-9 Grad und da sollte doch eigentlich was gehen.

Kurzum - nix ging. Und das war das 3. Jahr in Folge, das zumindest so gut wie nix ging, ausser 1-2 Fische aus dem Kindergarten. Jetzt hätte ich kein Problem damit zu sagen "liegt an mir und meinen Methoden bzw. Platzwahl", aber ich hab auch mal wieder keinen anderen Angler gesehen, der wirklich was gefangen hat. Wenn man fragt, hatten die zwar alle die 60cm-Monsterforelle vorgestern, aber gesehen (und sei es nur als Foto) habe ich davon nichts. Ich fahre jetzt schon gut 10 Jahre regelmäßig nach Als und früher hat man auch zur Hauptsaison eine Menge Einheimische beim Angeln treffen können, aber auch die scheinen sich rar zu machen. Genau wie das Leben im Wasser, denn trotz annehmbarer Wassertemperaturen sah ich nichts: keine Stichlinge, keine Sandaale, keine Garnelen, noch nicht mal Tangläufer, nichts. An einigen Stellen im Horup Hav (bei 11° WT) noch nicht mal Schnecken auf den Algen und letztes Jahr war das schon genau so.

Also mein Fazit: zumindest im Frühjahr werde ich es nächstes Jahr sicher mal im Djursland oder auf Langeland versuchen, auch wenn's ein bischen weiter zu fahren ist. Als war für mich da zuletzt einfach zu enttäuschend, auch wenn's von den Küstenlinien her immer noch wunderschön ist.


----------



## zander67 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*



renegade1848 schrieb:


> Also, ich muß nach einer Woche leider (wieder) ein negatives Fazit ziehen, zumindest zum Angeln auf MeFo. Klar, es gab einen ziemlichen Temperatursturz mit Nachfrost, aber das Wasser in Küstennähe hatte immer noch 8-9 Grad und da sollte doch eigentlich was gehen.
> 
> Kurzum - nix ging. Und das war das 3. Jahr in Folge, das zumindest so gut wie nix ging, ausser 1-2 Fische aus dem Kindergarten. Jetzt hätte ich kein Problem damit zu sagen "liegt an mir und meinen Methoden bzw. Platzwahl", aber ich hab auch mal wieder keinen anderen Angler gesehen, der wirklich was gefangen hat. Wenn man fragt, hatten die zwar alle die 60cm-Monsterforelle vorgestern, aber gesehen (und sei es nur als Foto) habe ich davon nichts. Ich fahre jetzt schon gut 10 Jahre regelmäßig nach Als und früher hat man auch zur Hauptsaison eine Menge Einheimische beim Angeln treffen können, aber auch die scheinen sich rar zu machen. Genau wie das Leben im Wasser, denn trotz annehmbarer Wassertemperaturen sah ich nichts: keine Stichlinge, keine Sandaale, keine Garnelen, noch nicht mal Tangläufer, nichts. An einigen Stellen im Horup Hav (bei 11° WT) noch nicht mal Schnecken auf den Algen und letztes Jahr war das schon genau so.
> 
> Also mein Fazit: zumindest im Frühjahr werde ich es nächstes Jahr sicher mal im Djursland oder auf Langeland versuchen, auch wenn's ein bischen weiter zu fahren ist. Als war für mich da zuletzt einfach zu enttäuschend, auch wenn's von den Küstenlinien her immer noch wunderschön ist.



Bin gerade auf Djursland.
 Hier sieht es auch nicht besser aus.
 Keine Garnelen, keine Stichlinge usw. dass Wasser sieht wie tot aus.
 Die Dänen (ca. 7 Angler an zwei verschiedenen Stellen) wedelten am Wochenende hier mit der Fusselpeitsche umher ohne Fischkontakt, jedenfalls was ich gesehen habe.
 Ich hatte bisher einen "Grönländer", ansonsten keinen weiteren Fischkontakt.
 Langeland fahre ich schon viele Jahre hin, voriges Jahr auch das reinste Trauerspiel. 7 Tage angeln fast rund um die Uhr und dann auch fast eine Nullnummer, nur Kindergarten.
 Das war die Jahre zuvor schon besser. 
 Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit vor Ort ist und das Wetter passt, fängt man auch, egal ob Als, Langeland oder Djursland. 
 In guten Jahren kommen nämlich aus vielen verschiedenen Gegenden Fangmeldungen.

 VG


----------



## danalf (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hört sich verdammt spannend an. In welcher Tiefe suchst du die denn, wenn du mit Feststellpose angelst? Oder fischst du mit 8m Ruten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk



Meine Ruten sind 3,30 m.Wo ich Angle ist es sehr schnell zwischen 2-4 Meter tief.Das gute ist das es im Umkreis auch so bleibt.
Anzumerken ist das ich schon einige male in den letzten Jahren in 50 cm gefangen hab,und das auch bis 2 Kilo.
Hört sich natürlich so an das Massenfänge möglich sind,das ist aber nicht so.Das Verhältniss ist circa 1 zu 100 zu anderen Platten.
Zu meinen Vorredner kann ich sagen,das mehr auf der Bojdener Seite Meerforellen gefangen werden.Ab und an fange ich auch mal eine,aber gehe selten geziehlt.Biete dann den Köder mit Wasserkugel an,aber meistens so nebenbei.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*



danalf schrieb:


> Meine Ruten sind 3,30 m.Wo ich Angle ist es sehr schnell zwischen 2-4 Meter tief.Das gute ist das es im Umkreis auch so bleibt.
> Anzumerken ist das ich schon einige male in den letzten Jahren in 50 cm gefangen hab,und das auch bis 2 Kilo.
> Hört sich natürlich so an das Massenfänge möglich sind,das ist aber nicht so.Das Verhältniss ist circa 1 zu 100 zu anderen Platten.
> Zu meinen Vorredner kann ich sagen,das mehr auf der Bojdener Seite Meerforellen gefangen werden.Ab und an fange ich auch mal eine,aber gehe selten geziehlt.Biete dann den Köder mit Wasserkugel an,aber meistens so nebenbei.



Also angelst Du doch flacher als ich gedacht hatte. Wenn ich denn mal ein Boot habe, angele ich in der Regel zw. 6-12m auf sandigen Flächen. Dachte immer, je tiefer desto reichhaltiger #c .
Hab es noch nie speziell auf Steinbutt probiert, weil ich dafür zu selten mal ein Boot habe und die Zeit dann doch sehr kostbar ist.
Meinst Du, man könnte auch mit der Brandungsangel in Steinbutt-Reichweite gelangen? Oder macht das eher wenig Sinn?


----------



## danalf (25. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Oh ein Ketziner|supergriIch komme aus Werder#h
Ich glaube das ich auch sehr erstaunt war wie flach sie eigentlich wirklich stehen,zumindest jetzt bis September.
So viel vom Boot angle ich auch nicht.Du kommst auf jeden Fall mit der Brandungsrute hin.Ich kann von einen alten Steg oder von einer alten Steinmole angeln,da ist es gleich 2 Meter tief,und nicht weit bis zur Kante auf 5 Meter.Allerdings habe ich auch lange gesucht und hab auch noch andere Lecker Stellen gefunden.Angel aber wirklich nur auf Plattfisch,zum Dorsch angeln fahre ich in den Hafen nach Aabenraa oder ebend nach Spodsbjerg.Kleine Dorsche habe ich nicht einen einzigen gefangen,hatte aber auch mal Hammerbisse dabei die ich nicht verwerten konnte.Denke aber dabei nicht an Steinbutt,eher an Meerforelle.Da ich wegen der Krebse auftreibend angle.
Lutz


----------



## Kellogs (28. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Moin Moin Anglerfreunde, wie sieht's denn mit der Rapsblüte aus? Sind die Hornis schon vor Ort und auch mit der Spinnrute vom Land aus zu verhaften?
Vielleicht kann ja jemand vor Ort mal ne kurze Rückmeldung geben.
Lieben Dank!
Gruß
Denny


----------



## Menetekel (29. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo Denny,
beste Grüße von der Halbinsel, auf der der Raps blüht, Kegnaes.
Zumindest vor Kegnaes noch keine Hornhechte.
Wassertemperatut 6 bis 7 ° Celsius.
Aber es gibt noch den Fisch "der tausend Würfe".
Ich konnte vor zwei Tage eine 50iger Mefo fangen.
Heute nur zwei Fische gesehen sowie ein Aussteiger.

Ein gutes Wochenende wünscht
Roland


----------



## Kellogs (30. April 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo Roland, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Vom Fisch der 1.000 Würfe träume ich auch noch, aber dieses Jahr wollten die Kumpels mal auf Hornis gehen. Daher die Frahe. Dann warten wir mal noch eine Woche ab. Freue mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung von allen, falls der Hornhecht in Wurdweite kommt. Lieben dank und Petri Heil.
Gruß
Denny


----------



## Menetekel (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo Denny,
die Hornhechte scheinen anzukommen.
Heute meinen ersten Schnabelfisch im Alssund gefangen.
Mein Sohn eine U40-Meerforelle.
Beide relaesed.
Angeln bei Starkwind schwierig.
Beste Grüße
Roland


----------



## Menetekel (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Nachtrag 5. Mai 2017: Hornhechte nun auch am Drejet vor Kegnaes gesichtet unf gefangen.

Freundlich grüßend
Roland


----------



## Nordborger (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe dummerweise am Donnerstag den 4.05. beim Mefo-Angeln südlich von Holm am Lonsomadevej meine Blinkertasche auf dem Parkplatz liegen gelassen. Vielleicht hat sie jemand zufällig gefunden? Würde mich mit Finderlohn natürlich gerne revanchieren!!


----------



## Kellogs (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Hej Roland, Danke für die Info. Bei uns wird es wohl erst Mittw Mai was, aber ich hoffe dann sind noch paar Hornis für uns da.
LG


----------



## danalf (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Gestern war ich zum Platten Angeln auf Als im Alsenfjord.War eigentlich wie immer sehr erfogreich.Was anzumerken ist,das sie wirklich schon sehr dick sind.
Freitag waren es über 20 und gestern 18,wobei ich sehr viele zurück gesetzt habe.Jeder Wurf war auch erfolgreich und einige Dubletten waren dabei.Leider war jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen kein Steinbutt dabei,hatte aber einen vergeigt denke ich.
Ich mache mir die Mühe und filletiere meine Fische alle,lohnt sich aber.
Ptri Heil für alle und Grüße aus Dänemark-Lutz#h[/ATTACH]


----------



## Allroundtalent (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

@danalf, Petri zu den Fängen, das ist eine nette Ausbeute. 

 Die Bilder tragen zum Fernweh bei, das macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Moin,
 sieht ja gut aus, wir wollen ab Donnerstag auch mal für ein paar Tage hoch, vielleicht haben wir ja auch solchen Erfolg 

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

Bin vom 03.05. - 10.05. in Mommark bei Matze.....ich hoffe da werden wir genauso erfolgreich sein. Letztes Jahr waren wir im September da und es war der Hammer auf Plattfisch. Allerdings haben wir vom Boot aus gefischt. Dieses Jahr wollten wir es eventuell auch mal von Land aus probieren.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*



offense80 schrieb:


> Bin vom 03.05. - 10.05. in Mommark bei Matze.....ich hoffe da werden wir genauso erfolgreich sein. Letztes Jahr waren wir im September da und es war der Hammer auf Plattfisch. Allerdings haben wir vom Boot aus gefischt. Dieses Jahr wollten wir es eventuell auch mal von Land aus probieren.


 
 Dann kannst Du ja schon einen Bericht schreiben, wie es war|supergri:m
 Schön, dass Bewegung in den Tröd kommt


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Als - vom Ufer*

na , was machen aktuell die Fußlatscher, äh Meefo-angler ,
 Plattfischjäger.
 Reise in Bälde an , macht mir doch mal "Hunger":m


----------



## angler1996 (11. Dezember 2019)

hat wer einen Tipp , wo ich auf Als über Sylvester mein Glück vom Ufer aus versuche?


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. Dezember 2019)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bin auch zu dieser Zeit auf der Insel.


----------



## Skott (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man schon jetzt dazu was sagen kann oder sollte, das wäre bestimmt unseriös!

Die Wahl des richtigen Spots ist abhängig von der Windrichtung, Welle, treibendem Kraut, Wassertrübung usw.; wer will all das jetzt schon wissen oder vorhersagen....


----------



## Justsu (12. Dezember 2019)

Grundsätzlich vertreten einige Meerforellenangler die Ansicht, dass sich im Winter, also bei (sehr) niedrigen Wassertemperaturen die Fische eher in Regionen mit niedrigerem Salzgehalt aufhalten...

Daher würde ich mich (ohne je auf Als gefischt zu haben) grundsätzlich eher Richtung Westküste/Fjord orientieren. 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2019)

huch noch ener da , schön Ralf

ich dachte zwar nicht bevorzugt an Forelle, äre schon mit Platten zu frieden , aber ich hatte auch Richtung Fjord gedacht.


----------



## Justsu (12. Dezember 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> huch noch ener da , schön Ralf
> 
> ich dachte zwar nicht bevorzugt an Forelle, äre schon mit Platten zu frieden , aber ich hatte auch Richtung Fjord gedacht.


 
Achso, sorry, da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell - bei Als und Ufer hab ich sofort (und ausschließlich) an Mefo gedacht... naja, liegt wohl an meinem Profilbild  

Bei Platten und Dorsch würde ich allerdings eher Bereiche suchen, wo man schnell tiefes Wasser erreicht... das wird am Fjord vermutlich weniger der Fall sein...

Der Hafen von Sonderborg ist vom Hörensagen gut, allerdings gab es da mal ein Angelverbot, wenn ich richtig informiert bin... aber keine Ahnung ob das noch besteht und welche Bereiche das genau betrifft...


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2019)

das Angelverbot da besteht m.E. noch 
und Mefo ist  ´keine schlechte Option, ich wäre nur schon froh mal wieder überhaupt einen Fisch zu fangen, wenig Zeit ( oder Ahnung;-)))


----------



## Sbiro1 (13. Dezember 2019)

Hi
ich kann dir Fladbaek Strand empfehlen, kannst direkt zum Strand mit dem Auto vorfahren, Wasser wird schnell recht tief, wenn es kalt seien sollte kann mann auch sich ins Auto setzen, die Ruten stehen eh gleich daneben, Meerforelle geht auch dort sehr gut, aber nicht wundern, der Strand ist steinig, am beste wenn mann richtigen Dreibein als Rutenständer benutzt, da es sehr ist schwer irgend was in den Boden rein zu schlagen. Für mich ist es einer der Besten Stellen auf Als für Platte, bin aber noch nie im Winter dort gewesen, fahre mehrfach von Mai bis November.
Gruß
Sbiro


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2019)

https://map.krak.dk/?c=55.018083,9.897652&z=12&l=nautical&q="fladbæk";205784716;geo

Du meinst Strand nördlich Taksensand  oder von Guderup aus ans Wasser?


----------



## Sbiro1 (13. Dezember 2019)

Genau, nördlich von Tagsensand.
Flædbækvej, 6430 Nordborg.
Gib mal die Adresse ein


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2019)

Danke! Weitere Ideen? Meefo? Sylvester?


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2021)

nuja , dann  grabe ich mal meinen alten Tröd wieder aus ,

was machen die Angler vom Ufer auf Als ? Nix? jedenfalls sind die schreibfaul ;-))
was ist denn nun so los?

Gibt es noch Fische? also im Wasser, zum Fangen


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2021)

naja , auf Als latschen nur  die Spaziergänger mit Mutti rum;-)) ,  Angeln dun mir ne , nähhh;

is däh do Wosser ? iech hob noch kahns gesahn;-)))


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Mai 2022)

Moin,
war denn keiner bisher wieder auf Als zum fischen? 
Ich bin über Pfingsten wieder oben und wollte mal den Flundern nachstellen.
HG Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2022)

Hi Carsten, meine Fangergebnisse von Sylvester waren nicht gut und  nützen für jetzt nix. Ansonsten sind wir recht einsam hier.
Falls Du Gamel Poel ansteuerst, also wirklich die letzte Hütte ( nicht den Damm), man hat die Wendestelle mit großen Steinen eingefasst , es ist arg eng.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Mai 2022)

Hej Angler 1996
ne das ist nicht meine Ecke, ich/wir angeln lieber beim Nørreskov. Auch wenn man da vielleicht weniger fängt, aber dafür ist es schöner dort  

HG Carsten
​


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2022)

na dann Petri schon mal, ich bin zur der Zeit knapp unterhalb von Randers. Da war ich noch nie, die Au um die Ecke ist das wichtigste Ziel oder Karup -
die Fliegenfuchtel muss mit.
Fang - oder Nichtfangberichte werden immer gern genommen;-))


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Juni 2022)

moin,
Und schon ist Pfingsten wieder vorbei und ich hab wieder ein paar Plattfische zum mitkommen überredet. War wie immer super schön dort und einen klasse Sonnenbrand hab ich mir auch eingefangen  
War zwar nicht das optimale Wetter aber egal.
2x haben wir auch Schweinswale gesehen.

hg Carsten


----------

